# Hymer wipers scratching windscreen



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

This refers to the very curved windscreen on Hymers of a certain (all?) vintage(s).

Before our recent trip to Turkey I replaced three worn wipers with Bosch universal type. They proved excellent at wiping the window apart from one thing - where the left hand one goes over the curved end of the screen the metal blade holder makes contact with the glass. We had a lot of rain on this trip and we now have three distinct scrape marks on the screen where the prominent parts of the blade holder rub against the screen.

I cannot see any way of adjusting the sweep or pressure of the wipers but fear that if the contact continues the window (already permanently marked) will be weakened.

Any ideas? (The discarded left hand wiper also left one mark but nowhere near as distinct as the new one).

Thanks

Harry


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is a well-known problem. Standard car wipers are not big enough to clear the glass without sctratching. One suggested solution is to bend the arm outwards slightly, but I am not keen on that as it is a very stiff and substantial affair. You could also try Brownhills Hymer for the authorised spare part ...... or try as follows.
The model number of the arm is 1070113 and this was originally used on the Volvo FL Truck (LHD version). I found this out from my local private truck service garage, where I get the Hymer serviced. I suggest you try a local truck spares dealer or garage. I purchased three matching truck wiper blades from them and this seems to have cleared the problem. Also as they are much more substantial than the car variety, you get a pretty powerful sweep. One thing to watch out for is the length of the blades. I bought the shortest the garage had available, but they still overlap slightly. This is no problem provided you set the arms to have a slight offset across the screen with the left hand one (facing the vehicle) at the lowest position. Then the blades can sweep up and to the right (facing the vehicle) without getting tangled up. You also get the advantage that the blades sweep a bit higher up and to the left of the windscreen, clearing more glass.

Philip


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Philip - very helpful. I'll look into it.

Harry


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I get my replacement blades from Halfords for my 05 plated 544 A-class. I measure the wiper blades and buy the correct Bosch size. From memory, at least one of the blades is a different size to the others. Never had a problem. I can't get the right size from the local MotorWorld shop.

Jean Luc is right that the wipers are from Volvo. You can see this on the wiper arms.


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

Can I suggest you take a look at this topic:

Wiper sweep

Regards

Geoff


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for that Geoff. A useful thread. I should have searched topics before I started this!

By coincidence I had already realised that I could adjust the sweep of the left hand blade by moving it one spline on the spindle. This appears to have solved it at least temporarily but it's not very aesthetic - and you do lose about 40mm of wipe.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Harry,

Back home today so have checked in my files. If you decide to get Volvo truck blades, the model number is 20826597. Remember to adjust arm position for blade overlap though. The arms are a push fit on a ribbed spline, secured by a nut under the plastic arm cover, which simply pulls up and swivels away from the arm body. The arms can be a bit of a struggle to release - I use a flat piece of wood to lever them carefully off the splines.

Philip


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

My son, who works in an optics factory, has lent me some lens grinding powder and paste. He thinks it will get rid of the marks but may make a mess in doing so. 

Watch this space!

Harry


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Have tried the lens grinding paste with a rubber disc on a my black and decker. It has removed what must have been the surface black paint deposited on the screen by the arms but this unfortunately revealed that underneath there are very tiny scratches in the glass surface. Despite being only a few microns deep I feel their complete removal would take days of rubbing away at them and so is not worth the effort.

Harry


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Have now done a tour of local parts dealers including Volvo and a commercial vehicle parts dealer to get a replacement blade.

None of them have the Volvo wiper part numbers mentioned above on their systems. Though the Volvo dealer only dealt in car parts.

So, a phone call to Brownhills to try to identify the blade ... they don't know the Volvo part number, it may even be a Hymer blade on a Volvo arm.

They can get one for me ... at £28 each. Yep, not a pair, each.

This is over five times the price you might expect to pay for a blade of this length anywhere else and I cannot imagine there is anything very special about this one that validates it costing that much.

So I declined that offer and continue to search.

Harry


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought three wipers on Ebay recently for my B630. I bought them as spares, but have tried them and they are the right length. They were advertised as fitting the Hymer windscreen. I wasn't aware of the scratching issue you have raised, but when I tried them I didn't notice anything. They were £20 + delivery. If you search for Hymer windscreen wipers you should find them


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for that Morris - too simple eh!

Are they the new flexible flat type sold as an upgrade?

harry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

To directly answer to OP without reading any replies, would twisting the wiper arm to the point where it is almost about to scratch the screen from the other side of the blade work, so that when it reaches the bend in the screen which is being scratched it will be more perpendicular to the screen than it is as std.


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes Harry they are the flat ones you describe. Incidentally, they do fit onto the arms a lot better. I have had issues with the old ones falling off - and of course I have to get out in the rain to put them back on - usually at night on a motorway!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've just been quoted £15.32 per blade for the Volvo ones by my local dealer.

tony


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Morris - I'm going for them on your recommendation so you know who I'll be blaming if they don't work!

Harry


----------

